# Games working on Prime



## meyerje (Jul 20, 2011)

I should be getting my Prime from the UPS man sometime in the next two hours. Just wondering what has been everyone's fav games on the tablet?


----------



## T3N_Y3ARS_GON3 (Dec 31, 2011)

shadow gun with a ps3 controller is pretty sweet one you get the buttons mapped out.

Any one had any luck with any walk around for Gameloft games?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Gta III is pretty bomb


----------



## ronde90 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm a fan of 9mm, though the graphics could definitely be upgrades for the Tegra 3. I'm also a big fan of ZenPinball


----------



## dorianteal (Jul 29, 2011)

Wondering what's up with all the gameloft games I bought during that sale.

Shine Runners is really smooth, albeit a little lame.

Also, I dont know if anyone has used splash top. But I wandered around Guild Wars (pc mmo) for a little while and had my mind blown by how smooth and responsive that app is. The best $10 ive spent in a while.


----------



## Paleogirl2003 (Jan 5, 2012)

Meganoid with my super nintendo controller


----------

